# Garageband: delay when using real instrument?



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

I've plugged in my bass to my Macbook using GB and there's a slight delay between the time I play a note and I hear it.

Any idea why this is happening and how to rectify it?

Thanks.


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

answered my own question...never mind!:lmao:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You should share with the class.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm also curious to know what was the cause of this. I plug a guitar in through an iMic and though I have never heard a delay, I would love to know how to troubleshoot if I ever do.


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

Its a combination of hardware and software latency. This is extremely common when you try and record directly into a computer without the use of an external processing device to do the analog/digital conversion for you. you will also find that the recording quality you are able to achieve with the standard computer inputs might not be as high as you want., its certainly not up to professional standards anyway. If your going to be doing anything more than the most basic playing around with recording, you are going to want to pick up a firewire audio interface. Here is a link to my personal favorite and what I am using right now.

TC Electronic | Desktop Konnekt 6

You can pick up these units for about $280.00 at the moment.
I'll leave it at that for now but if you want more information or have questions let me know and I can go into more detail


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Just to clarify a little -- you will NEVER get rid of latency, there is always a delay while the interface or the computer converts from analog to digital, and back again from digital to analog so you can hear it. The only 100% latency-free way is to monitor the bass in analog *before* the digital conversion. Some interfaces offer this option, or you might split your signal into two and pass one of them through an amp or a headphone amp while the second feed goes into the computer or interface.

Latency time depends on the number of samples that have to be buffered - the larger the buffer, the longer the delay. Buffer size is affected by the speed of the computer, the efficiency of the interface circuitry, and the efficiency of the software. The faster and better the computer/interface/software the lower the buffer size required and the shorter the latency.

More info here 
Canada RAM DIY FAQs-Latency in recording


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

Rukus said:


> I'll leave it at that for now but if you want more information or have questions let me know and I can go into more detail





CanadaRAM said:


> Just to clarify a little -- you will NEVER get rid of latency, there is always a delay while the interface or the computer converts from analog to digital, and back again from digital to analog so you can hear it. The only 100% latency-free way is to monitor the bass in analog *before* the digital conversion. Some interfaces offer this option, or you might split your signal into two and pass one of them through an amp or a headphone amp while the second feed goes into the computer or interface.
> 
> Latency time depends on the number of samples that have to be buffered - the larger the buffer, the longer the delay. Buffer size is affected by the speed of the computer, the efficiency of the interface circuitry, and the efficiency of the software. The faster and better the computer/interface/software the lower the buffer size required and the shorter the latency.
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct sir, thanks for going into more detail for me 

The unit I recomended allows the pre-process montoring you mentioned and even allows its reverb to be added to this if you have a singer or performer that wants a warmer mix in their headphones.

Even if your not using the zero latency monitoring, just using an external interface will greatly reduce your latency. Usually enough so it is almost inperceivable unless your running a lot of plugins in your audio software or have a slower computer.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

All very interesting. I don't do much with Garage Band but am starting to poke around it a little bit more. I originally bought the iMic to rip all my vinyl from my turntable and it did a great job at that. I plugged in my guitar to to see what kind of sound it it produced and I'm happy with that result as well. Certainly fine for my needs anyway. The guitar tuner built into Garage Band did a good job as well.


----------

